# My Daughter at age 2



## DeoOpt (Aug 1, 2008)

<embed src="http://static.ning.com/UndeservedGrace/widgets/video/flvplayer/flvplayer.swf?v=3.4.5%3A6517" FlashVars="config_url=http%3A%2F%2Fundeservedgrace.ning.com%2Fvideo%2Fvideo%2FshowPlayerConfig%3Fid%3D1995315%253AVideo%253A10670%26x%3DkMNMPoi2nKQTCaQMJgxEi7Q2daQwnMJo&amp;video_smoothing=on&amp;autoplay=off" width="448" height="364" scale="noscale" wmode="transparent" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"> </embed> <br /><small><a href="http://undeservedgrace.ning.com/video/video">Find more videos like this on <em>Undeserved Grace - a Christian Network</em></a></small><br />


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm sorry Robert, I can't make heads or tail out of that coding. I'll keep trying.


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 1, 2008)

*lets see if this code is better*

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=37437288">my daughter at age 2</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=37437288,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=37437288,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmm, is this one of them there holographs?


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 1, 2008)

Ahhh, I see you're in the OPC too !! 

Can you IM me the link to the site and I'll see if I can help you.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 1, 2008)

I IM'ed you the code to place in your post.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 5, 2008)

[ame=http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=37437288]MySpaceTV Videos: my daughter at age 2 by robert[/ame]


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2008)

Well worth the wait.


----------



## kalawine (Aug 20, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Well worth the wait.


----------

